# Meal times



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well still having lots of fun with Lola but would like to move on to starting to train her to not attack her food bowl as if she is a starvo! We have mastered the waiting for her treats by using the wait command. I have tried this with the food in her bowl but there is just no stopping her at all! She just wants to dig right in and there is no reasoning. Are there any useful tips?

Thanks so much..


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you just wanting her to wait fo you to say she can go to he bowl or to slow her down when her head is in the bowl?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I want her to sit and wait in order to actually let me sit the bowl down... Then eat her food when I tell her it is ok to do so. Just need her to calm down...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have lady trained to go and wait on her bed while I prepare her food, then she has to wait till I say ok...do you use the sit stay comand with her at any other time?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Use her lead. she cant get to the food till you teell ber. you want her sitting so keep putti.g her back in the sit. wait till their is no tension on the lead and gibe her the releace command. by putting her lead on you are controling the sutuation and setting her up to win. do it a couple of times till she gets it. sge knows how to do it fir treats so she should pick it up fast.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks you Kendal. Will definitely try that. Yes Amanda Lola waits for her treats. Cant wait for breakfast! Hehe.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie used to be like that there was nothing stopping her. Now she has stopped growing she just strolls over to her bowl, I can't believe the change.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca hears the fridge door and she is then demented dog 
We now say sit and wait and she will do but one eye is on the food. Ready to pounce!
I have never seen food eaten sooo quickly and that I worry about
But I reckon I just have a greedy dog who loves her food.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just thought I would update.. Lola now sits and looks at me until I tell her she can eat... Lever girl!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome well done! 

Sam x


----------

